# can thyroid nodule cause mood issues? Depression etc?



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

As I mentioned in my other posts the dr's found a large 4.4cm nodule in my neck. No diagnosed thyroid issue either but I have been suspicious i have had thyroid issues for years but whatever tests they ran were always normal. Well the past 3-4 months my mood has been awful. I thought it may be hormonal birth control but I now wonder if it is due to the nodule or thyroid issues. My boyfriend and I are essentially breaking up because of my mood, I struggle a lot with actually feeling or caring about anything in life right now. I have many other stressers in my life right now as well and the thyroid issue is just the grand old finale.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Thyroid issues can cause mood swings/issues. It's not the nodule itself, but more the chemistry so to speak. Can you find out exactly what thyroid labs you've had done, along with your results and the reference ranges?

I'm wondering whether you've had thyroid antibodies tested.


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

Octavia said:


> Thyroid issues can cause mood swings/issues. It's not the nodule itself, but more the chemistry so to speak. Can you find out exactly what thyroid labs you've had done, along with your results and the reference ranges?
> 
> I'm wondering whether you've had thyroid antibodies tested.


I am pretty sure I haven't had thyroid antibodies tested. The pcp didn't seem to interested in doing blood work but thinks the biopsy will give more information. Can thyroid diseases other than cancer be diagnosed with a biopsy?


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Testing thyroid antibodies would be a very good idea.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

dolphin, are you in the U.S.? If so, which state? You may be able to order your own labwork online to get more thorough thyroid testing done.

I'm not well-versed on non-cancerous thyroid issues, but I do recall people being diagnosed with Hashimoto's as a result of a biopsy, along with antibodies tests.


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am in kansas. I am frustrated my dr I thought was ordering at least T4 and TSH. She only ran TSH, I got an email it is normal 1.56 ref range .50-4.0...She also did a ton of other tests, my Red blood count is slightly lower than normal but thats it.


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Try this: http://www.healthcheckusa.com/


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

thanks, octavia, which thyroid test should I get? I see many options. Also if I am tested will the dr look at it as a valid test? I know of a decent natural minded dr in my town that may take me seriously but I am unsure if he takes my insurance or not. I hate going into this blindly without a good dr recommendation. The pcp I used is nice just maybe not well versed in thyroid issues. She felt my thyroid and said my massive nodule isn't even palpable. Sneaky bugger it is! No wonder why I have had issues getting anyone to take me seriously. One of my church friends (older lady and my mentor) said I look like the picture of health! Aside from gaining 20 pounds over two years I do look healthy, my hair is nothing like a typical thyroid persons, thick and healthy looking, I don't look sick at all but I told her I feel sick inside. Mostly hormonely and energy wise. I mean who gets a full 8 hours of sleep and then takes 2 hour naps at least 2-3 times a week? That is not normal!


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Okay...I just re-read from the beginning and looked at your other posts outside of this thread. You have a huge nodule, and your doctor refuses to run anything other than TSH? That's a load of crap.

I have a few thoughts:


You've got to get that nodule out of there before it causes significant problems. I'm glad you have the appointment with the ENT. My nodule originally measured 2.5 cm, and two ENTs (from two different hospitals) suggested (insisted...and I did not disagree) that it should be surgically removed regardless of my FNA biopsy results (which subsequently came back inconclusive). 
You should not have to order your own labwork... a full thyroid panel is absolutely justified in this instance. You have a nodule from hell AND you have mood symptoms commonly associated with thyroid issues. Those labs need to be ordered in the "traditional way" so they can be billed to your insurance company. (I hope you can sense my frustration on your behalf.)
It would be great if your PCP would order the labs so your results area available prior to your ENT appointment. It will give your ENT more information to work with.
You have to be your own advocate. Sometimes, that means playing hardball and putting on your b***h hat, you know? I'll loan you my b***h hat if you need it. I pretty much included it above. I think I may be hormonal at the moment. 

Keep us posted, would you? And of course, ask any question you want here!


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks, I think I will just start to look for an endo asap since I was not given the treatment I wanted at the pcp dr Tuesday. I know that surgery is likely but I would also like to know what my levels are now. I have asked my boyfriend to give me some time to get this straightened out before we throw in the towel, we were planning on getting married later this year but my health and thyroid has taken over my life essentially so I have to get through this first. He is a patient man thank goodness. Sometimes I want to knock sense into myself about my emotional state. I know I am not right emotionally right now it is almost like I am looking at myself through some weird telescope, like I am not fully here so to speak. It is so frustrating!

On a side note I found my labs from June 2010. I had thought I was suffering from hormonal issues because I was not getting pregnant after having an early miscarriage and over a year of trying.

The dr said I was completely healthy at the time. Different dr and practice

TSH 3rd generation:

1.80 mIU/L range .40-4.50

T4 Free .9 ng/dL range .8-1.8

I did get pregnant two months later. I believe I started taking a lot of supplements beside a prenatal, like kelp, fish oil and vitamin d. I continued them throughout my pregnancy. At some point I stopped and just took the prenatal again. I also remember I had low thyroid labs after giving birth but do not have those records., that was about 6 months after my daughter was born. I was told to get levels checked again in 2 months and I did and the levels were normal again.


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

can the ENT order the full thyroid panel? It took me three weeks to get the appointment with the PCP for a follow up visit I am still looking at Endo's atm


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes.


----------



## dolphin32 (Feb 16, 2015)

Thanks octavia, I will ask about that on Monday, building is attached to the hospital i had my ct scan at so I should be able to get them done in the hospital


----------



## beaddiva (Jun 19, 2015)

I can really sympathize with your post.

I have mad many symptoms that I blamed on hormones for more than three years. They recently found a 3cm nodule in my left thyroid, biopsy results came back benign last Monday.

My Endo didn't suggest any additional tests, just went of TSH number to determine all my problems aren't from the nodule? Now I wonder. She said it was just structural and not causing any problems but suggest I see a surgeon. I am going to see a new doctor in a few weeks.

My TSH indicates Hyoer and my T3/T4 seem to indicate Hypo according to some responses on this forum.

Thanks to this forum, I am asking for additional tests. I did request this test from my GP. However, they seem hesitant to run them, why would that be?

It seems this can be very serious but the doctors don't seem to be taking this seriously. Very dismissive.


----------



## Lovlkn (Dec 20, 2009)

> I did request this test from my GP. However, they seem hesitant to run them, why would that be?


Because they don't know. Most Endo's live and die by TSH and frequently keeping patients under medicated because of it.

I've had more luck with GP's, but it also took me 3 tries to find one willing to run the tests I insisted upon.


----------



## zoe (Jul 6, 2015)

I have nothing to contribute but just want to post my appreciation and amazement at all the well thought-out, knowledgeable advice given by the people on this site. Thank you! I researched everything I could when my husband was diagnosed with thyroid cancer but I know there is a world of knowledge regarding the thyroid that many doctors either ignore or are not aware of. I know you have to be your own advocate and not rely on your doc but it can be so hard to get through all of that information and weed out what is pertinent, reliable, and how it all ties together.

Thank you all!


----------

